# Verne Langdon - The phantom of the organ - The vampyre at the harpsichord



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/8lsl32rdrmmcatk9h6a9f45b0ut8334z


TRACK LIST:

01. Horror of Erik
02. Depression
03. Symphony of Death
04. Dementia Macabre
05. Devils Love
06. Sound trip Through the Catacombs
07. Echos of the Organ
08. Nocturnal Quest
09. Ode to the Tomb
10. Eternal Life Suite
11. Carnival of Souls
12. Flight of the Vampyre
13. Moonspell (trance)
14. Undead Theme
15. Waltz of the Ghouls*


----------

